# mullet



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Has anyone seen any mullet lately?


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

lots of them


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Yep.....There out there :thumbsup:


----------

